# You will call me a liar, but I swear this is true!



## Beachboy (Apr 22, 2015)

Driving home tonight I was in the left turn lane, and there was a Mexican beggar on the median strip.  The light changed and the car in front of me threw a large cup of coke all over the guy, and took off.  What really surprised me was that the guy throwing the coke had a Mexican radio station bumper sticker on his car.

I suppose this is a sign that Americans have had it with freeloading illegals.  Well, they brought it on themselves, they know they do not belong here, and I can appreciate the sentiment.  But, it is a bit over the line, even for me.


----------



## G.T. (Apr 22, 2015)

I dont think one story on a country of 320million people really illustrates a trend of anything


----------



## Correll (Apr 22, 2015)

I've seen reports that discuss that more and more of the "Mexican" illegals are coming from minority ethnic groups (underclass indians?)  in Mexico, and that Mexican-Americans are not happy to see them.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Apr 22, 2015)

Beachboy said:


> Driving home tonight I was in the left turn lane, and there was a Mexican beggar on the median strip.  The light changed and the car in front of me threw a large cup of coke all over the guy, and took off.  What really surprised me was that the guy throwing the coke had a Mexican radio station bumper sticker on his car.
> 
> I suppose this is a sign that Americans have had it with freeloading illegals.  Well, they brought it on themselves, they know they do not belong here, and I can appreciate the sentiment.  But, it is a bit over the line, even for me.


The guy who threw the coke better hope that either there's no afterlife or that St. Peter's feeling generous when he meets him.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 22, 2015)

For once I agree, Bleach Boy -- you are a liar, and I swear that's true.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Apr 22, 2015)

Beachboy said:


> Driving home tonight I was in the left turn lane, and there was a Mexican beggar on the median strip.  The light changed and the car in front of me threw a large cup of coke all over the guy, and took off.  What really surprised me was that the guy throwing the coke had a Mexican radio station bumper sticker on his car.
> 
> I suppose this is a sign that Americans have had it with freeloading illegals.  Well, they brought it on themselves, they know they do not belong here, and I can appreciate the sentiment.  But, it is a bit over the line, even for me.





Liar!


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Apr 22, 2015)

Does the OP think that only whites are rude and ignorant?


----------



## Correll (Apr 22, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Does the OP think that only whites are rude and ignorant?




NOthing in the OP indicated that.

Why would you ask that question?


----------



## nat4900 (Apr 22, 2015)

The same anecdote as the O/Poster's was played out millions of times in such cities as NY, Boston, Chicago with the Irish, Italian, Puerto Rican, Jamaicans, etc.......Now, right wingers will make the claim that there is a difference between "legal" and "illegal" immigrants.....but the issuance of a visa or green card is a man-made bureaucratic stratagem of politically charged policies.....

As Native Americans will readily tell us, we are invaders....and Mexicans will also readily tell us that we are not much more than colonizers.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Apr 22, 2015)

Correll said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Does the OP think that only whites are rude and ignorant?
> ...



_
"What really surprised me was that the guy throwing the coke had a Mexican radio station bumper sticker on his car."_


----------



## Correll (Apr 22, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...





Yep. NOthing there to indicate that, in the opinion of the OP, that only Whites are rude and ignorant.

SO, why did you ask that question?


----------



## nat4900 (Apr 22, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> "What really surprised me was that the guy throwing the coke had a Mexican radio station bumper sticker on his car



Of course, the jerk who threw the soda could have just bought the car from a savvy Mexican....LOL


----------



## SUPERMAN1929 (Apr 22, 2015)

If he was an illegal then he deserves it. We need to start treating them all like this so they return to Mexico until they can do it legally.


----------



## S.J. (Apr 22, 2015)

How do you know it was coke?  If it was Mr. Pibb, they guy could have been half black.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 22, 2015)

Correll said:


> I've seen reports that discuss that more and more of the "Mexican" illegals are coming from minority ethnic groups (*underclass* indians?)  in Mexico, and that Mexican-Americans are not happy to see them.



You sure like to talk about race ALOT, now don't you.

Interesting.  

I really did peg you right away on the first day.


----------



## Oldglory1 (Apr 22, 2015)

nat4900 said:


> The same anecdote as the O/Poster's was played out millions of times in such cities as NY, Boston, Chicago with the Irish, Italian, Puerto Rican, Jamaicans, etc.......Now, right wingers will make the claim that there is a difference between "legal" and "illegal" immigrants.....but the issuance of a visa or green card is a man-made bureaucratic stratagem of politically charged policies.....
> 
> As Native Americans will readily tell us, we are invaders....and Mexicans will also readily tell us that we are not much more than colonizers.



Go  tell our government and every other government in the world that there is no difference between legal and illegal.   Or better yet let some one enter your house at will and take up residence against your will or you're a hypocrite!

There was no  such thing as a native-American.  The indios migrated over here just as the Europeans did.   The citizens of this country are not invaders they were born here..   Let em dig up some dead settler and whine to them then.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Apr 22, 2015)

S.J. said:


> How do you know it was coke?  If it was Mr. Pibb, they guy could have been half black.




That's $illy$arah's drink, you know.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 22, 2015)

Correll said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Does the OP think that only whites are rude and ignorant?
> ...




Because that's what a Rightie would write, just to try to trap or derail.
Luddley, in a brilliant move, simply pre-empted them.


----------



## nat4900 (Apr 22, 2015)

Oldglory1 said:


> Go tell our government and every other government in the world that there is no difference between legal and illegal. Or better yet let some one enter your house at will and take up residence against your will or you're a hypocrite!
> 
> There was no such thing as a native-American. The indios migrated over here just as the Europeans did. The citizens of this country are not invaders they were born here.. Let em dig up some dead settler and whine to them then.




You sound like a real "charmer"....Do you know how we got Texas from the Mexicans?..... and don't repeat the comic book history you learned with Jim Bowie, Davey Crockett and the Alamo.....

The REAL story is that we, Americans, were the illegal aliens there.


----------



## SUPERMAN1929 (Apr 22, 2015)

nat4900 said:


> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> > Go tell our government and every other government in the world that there is no difference between legal and illegal. Or better yet let some one enter your house at will and take up residence against your will or you're a hypocrite!
> ...


You don't understand. The US takes what it wants. Mexico would have taken from us if they weren't such pussies. Same with the Indians or any other country.


----------



## tinydancer (Apr 22, 2015)

Correll said:


> I've seen reports that discuss that more and more of the "Mexican" illegals are coming from minority ethnic groups (underclass indians?)  in Mexico, and that Mexican-Americans are not happy to see them.



Yuppers. Even though it's not official the caste system still exists.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 22, 2015)

tinydancer said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > I've seen reports that discuss that more and more of the "Mexican" illegals are coming from minority ethnic groups (underclass indians?)  in Mexico, and that Mexican-Americans are not happy to see them.
> ...



And with bigots like the OP around we're gonna make sure they stay in one here too.


----------



## Nutz (Apr 22, 2015)

More than likely...it was probably a punk teen being a punk teen.


----------



## Correll (Apr 23, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > I've seen reports that discuss that more and more of the "Mexican" illegals are coming from minority ethnic groups (*underclass* indians?)  in Mexico, and that Mexican-Americans are not happy to see them.
> ...




Wow. YOu again, and all you have to offer is to call people racist. Again. 

Race, or at least, liberal attitudes about race are mixed up in a lot of our problems. 

THis topic?

POinting out that Mexico has ethnic divisions is not racist. 

Only a knee jerk mindless lib race card player would think that it is.


----------



## Correll (Apr 23, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...




Libs are not good at guessing what cons would do or say. 

You minds are unable to empathize with people who do not share your narrow viewpoints.

So, when you try, if that is what he was doing, you look really stupid, because you do a really bad job of it.


----------



## Correll (Apr 23, 2015)

Pogo said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...




So, white conservatives are responsible for the ethnic divisions that Mexican immigrants bring with them from their homeland?

Wow. Just wow.


----------



## Oldglory1 (Apr 23, 2015)

nat4900 said:


> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> > Go tell our government and every other government in the world that there is no difference between legal and illegal. Or better yet let some one enter your house at will and take up residence against your will or you're a hypocrite!
> ...



And you sound like an idiot. The  lands we acquired from Mexico we paid $15 million for.   Americans were illegal aliens?   What a damned fool you are!  Those people are all dead now anyway and you weren't even alive back them so just what is your gripe?   Why isn't the Mexican government taking it up with our government then if they have some kind of ownership case based on the past?  If you feel that you as an American are an illegal alien then get the hell out of here.  No one's stopping you!


----------



## nat4900 (Apr 23, 2015)

[/QUOTE]

And you sound like an idiot. The  lands we acquired from Mexico we paid $15 million for.   Americans were illegal aliens?   What a damned fool you are!  Those people are all dead now anyway and you weren't even alive back them so just what is your gripe?   Why isn't the Mexican government taking it up with our government then if they have some kind of ownership case based on the past?  *If you feel that you as an American are an illegal alien then get the hell out of here.  No one's stopping you*![/QUOTE]

I can FEEL the love you project...even in cyber space...How's that Dale Carnegie course going for you?


----------



## HUGGY (Apr 23, 2015)

Beachboy said:


> Driving home tonight I was in the left turn lane, and there was a Mexican beggar on the median strip.  The light changed and the car in front of me threw a large cup of coke all over the guy, and took off.  What really surprised me was that the guy throwing the coke had a Mexican radio station bumper sticker on his car.
> 
> I suppose this is a sign that Americans have had it with freeloading illegals.  Well, they brought it on themselves, they know they do not belong here, and I can appreciate the sentiment.  But, it is a bit over the line, even for me.






Beachboy said:


> Driving home tonight I was in the left turn lane, and there was a Mexican beggar on the median strip.  The light changed and the car in front of me threw a large cup of coke all over the guy, and took off.  What really surprised me was that the guy throwing the coke had a Mexican radio station bumper sticker on his car.
> 
> I suppose this is a sign that Americans have had it with freeloading illegals.  Well, they brought it on themselves, they know they do not belong here, and I can appreciate the sentiment.  But, it is a bit over the line, even for me.



Not every brown skinned person is Mexican.  Many Central and South American people go through Mexico on their way to the U S.  Likely the guy on the median wasn't even Mexican.  Some Mexicans resent the poor other Latinos that make them look bad.  Most Mexican Americans work their asses off.  They don't have any respect for able body Latinos not getting a J O B.


----------



## NLT (Apr 23, 2015)

nat4900 said:


> You sound like a real "charmer"....Do you know how we got Texas from the Mexicans?..... and don't repeat the comic book history you learned with Jim Bowie, Davey Crockett and the Alamo.....
> 
> The REAL story is that we, Americans, were the illegal aliens there.



Actually, you are the one that needs to learn history. The Mexican goverment encouraged Americans to settle in Texas/New mexico/Arizona above the Rio Grande because they could not control the Indians raiding thier missions and could not get mexicans to settle the texas territory.

It was only after Mexico banned us citizens from immigrating to Texas in 1830 that problems started to arise with the american colonists. They wanted to be come a seperate Mexican state, not just a territory. When Santa Anna's measures to transform Mexico from a federalist to a centralist state motivated the Texan colonists to revolt.


----------



## Ravi (Apr 23, 2015)

I have never once seen a hispanic person begging. Lots of white and black people, but never hispanics.


----------



## nat4900 (Apr 23, 2015)

> Actually, you are the one that needs to learn history. The Mexican goverment encouraged Americans to settle in Texas/New mexico/Arizona above the Rio Grande because they could not control the Indians raiding thier missions and could not get mexicans to settle the texas territory.
> 
> *It was only after Mexico banned us citizens from immigrating to Texas* in 1830 that problems started to arise with the american colonists. They wanted to be come a seperate Mexican state, not just a territory. When Santa Anna's measures to transform Mexico from a federalist to a centralist state motivated the Texan colonists to revolt.


 
Well, thank you for the history lesson....and I'm glad that you ALSO echo the fact that Mexico encouraged American colonists.....pretty much the way we then encouraged Mexicans to work in the mines and agricultural centers in California (and in some cases....still do.)

...and, yes, Americans did help in fighting off Natives (the Kickapoos, Coushattas. Comanches, and other tribal bands).....but Mexico wasn't all too pleased when the colonists wanted independence and.......JUST AS WE HAVE....began to ban (as you say) illegal American immigration to Texas......Whether you realize it or not (probably not) your little "lesson" actually supported my post....Thank you.


----------



## Oldglory1 (Apr 23, 2015)

nat4900 said:


> > Actually, you are the one that needs to learn history. The Mexican goverment encouraged Americans to settle in Texas/New mexico/Arizona above the Rio Grande because they could not control the Indians raiding thier missions and could not get mexicans to settle the texas territory.
> >
> > *It was only after Mexico banned us citizens from immigrating to Texas* in 1830 that problems started to arise with the american colonists. They wanted to be come a seperate Mexican state, not just a territory. When Santa Anna's measures to transform Mexico from a federalist to a centralist state motivated the Texan colonists to revolt.
> 
> ...



As I said, if you as an American think you're  here illegally then do the right thing and leave.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Apr 23, 2015)

Beachboy said:


> Driving home tonight I was in the left turn lane, and there was a Mexican beggar on the median strip.  The light changed and the car in front of me threw a large cup of coke all over the guy, and took off.  What really surprised me was that the guy throwing the coke had a Mexican radio station bumper sticker on his car.
> 
> I suppose this is a sign that Americans have had it with freeloading illegals.  Well, they brought it on themselves, they know they do not belong here, and I can appreciate the sentiment.  But, it is a bit over the line, even for me.




7  *Is it not to share your bread with the hungry
and bring the homeless poor into your house*;
when you see the naked, to cover him,
and not to hide yourself from your own flesh?
8  Then shall your light break forth like the dawn,
and your healing shall spring up speedily;
your righteousness shall go before you;
the glory of the Lord shall be your rear guard.
- Isaiah 58

May not be believe in gods, but I do believe in being compassionate and an asset.


----------



## Dante (Apr 23, 2015)

Beachboy said:


> Driving home tonight I was in the left turn lane, and there was a Mexican beggar on the median strip.  The light changed and the car in front of me threw a large cup of coke all over the guy, and took off.  What really surprised me was that the guy throwing the coke had a Mexican radio station bumper sticker on his car.
> 
> I suppose this is a sign that Americans have had it with freeloading illegals.  Well, they brought it on themselves, they know they do not belong here, and I can appreciate the sentiment.  But, it is a bit over the line, even for me.


What an idiot!  And I mean you. How the heck do you know WHY the guy threw the Coke.

Projecting your own shit makes you look worse than you probably are.

get a life


----------



## Dante (Apr 23, 2015)

G.T. said:


> I dont think one story on a country of 320million people really illustrates a trend of anything


I don't think you read the post. How does the OP know WHY the Coke was thrown...and further, how does he know it was a Coke?

Did he throw it?


----------



## Dante (Apr 23, 2015)

Pogo said:


> For once I agree, Bleach Boy -- you are a liar, and I swear that's true.


Unless he is the one who threw a Coke?


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 23, 2015)

nat4900 said:


> The same anecdote as the O/Poster's was played out millions of times in such cities as NY, Boston, Chicago with the Irish, Italian, Puerto Rican, Jamaicans, etc.......Now, right wingers will make the claim that there is a difference between "legal" and "illegal" immigrants.....but the issuance of a visa or green card is a man-made bureaucratic stratagem of politically charged policies.....
> 
> As Native Americans will readily tell us, we are invaders....and Mexicans will also readily tell us that we are not much more than colonizers.


 There is a difference. Illegals are here illegally, so they're already criminal.

Native Americans were also invaders.

It isn't a matter of who has a right to live here..anybody can live here, if they aren't criminal. Therein lies the rub.


----------



## nat4900 (Apr 23, 2015)

> There is a difference. Illegals are here illegally, so they're already criminal.
> 
> *Native Americans were also invaders.*
> 
> It isn't a matter of who has a right to live here..anybody can live here, if they aren't criminal. Therein lies the rub.


 
"Native Americans were also invaders"?????

You mean the buffalos and the deer have established a lobby in D.C. and now want reparation?


----------



## G.T. (Apr 23, 2015)

koshergrl said:


> nat4900 said:
> 
> 
> > The same anecdote as the O/Poster's was played out millions of times in such cities as NY, Boston, Chicago with the Irish, Italian, Puerto Rican, Jamaicans, etc.......Now, right wingers will make the claim that there is a difference between "legal" and "illegal" immigrants.....but the issuance of a visa or green card is a man-made bureaucratic stratagem of politically charged policies.....
> ...


I guess youre unfamiliar with that weird word, "native."


----------



## nat4900 (Apr 23, 2015)

> I guess youre unfamiliar with that weird word, "native."


 
Actually, no.....having worked with tribal organizations for over 35 years, that term is not "weird," but preferred by those good folks whose main fault was actually believing in treaties with the U.S. government.


----------



## Beachboy (Apr 23, 2015)

G.T. said:


> I dont think one story on a country of 320million people really illustrates a trend of anything


Be it in Albuquerque or Los Angeles, the number of Mexican beggars I see just driving to the office seems to have tripled in the last year.  In Albuquerque one homeless tent city seems to be  closed each week, and another opens up.

I think Obama's bragging about how w3ll the economy is doing is overstated.  But, I also think those tent cities are being filled with illegals and no one knows what to do.  IO know what to do, spend more money to deport faster.  In the long run it will be a savings.






​


----------



## Beachboy (Apr 23, 2015)

TheOldSchool said:


> Beachboy said:
> 
> 
> > Driving home tonight I was in the left turn lane, and there was a Mexican beggar on the median strip.  The light changed and the car in front of me threw a large cup of coke all over the guy, and took off.  What really surprised me was that the guy throwing the coke had a Mexican radio station bumper sticker on his car.
> ...


Good thing I am agnostic because I am the guy who posts "Shoot to kill at the border."  A little water is nothing.  Well, if there is a St. Pete, I'll tell him these barbarians overpopulate, they can not feed the ones they breed, and illegals broke our laws to get here.  We are just reacting to a problem illegal Mexicans created.  Our American way of life must survive, and the illegal immigrants are dead weight that are NOT the responsibility of the American taxpayer.  Any other thoughts, Pete?







"Brown face means taxpayer waste." U. S. Senator Ted Cruz​


----------



## Pogo (Apr 23, 2015)

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...



You might wanna enroll in an ESL course.  This forum uses English.


----------



## Beachboy (Apr 23, 2015)

HUGGY said:


> Beachboy said:
> 
> 
> > Driving home tonight I was in the left turn lane, and there was a Mexican beggar on the median strip.  The light changed and the car in front of me threw a large cup of coke all over the guy, and took off.  What really surprised me was that the guy throwing the coke had a Mexican radio station bumper sticker on his car.
> ...



If they are brown, all we have to know is that they are either Mexicans or Muslims.  That is freeloaders or terrorists.





​


----------



## Beachboy (Apr 23, 2015)

nat4900 said:


> > I guess youre unfamiliar with that weird word, "native."
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, no.....having worked with tribal organizations for over 35 years, that term is not "weird," but preferred by those good folks whose main fault was actually believing in treaties with the U.S. government.



The United States owes Native Americans BIG TIME.  I am glad that Native American casinos are making about $2.5 billion a year.  And, they did it the American way by picking themselves up, and building it themselves.  Kuddos, Native Americans.





​


----------



## Beachboy (Apr 23, 2015)

Dante said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > I dont think one story on a country of 320million people really illustrates a trend of anything
> ...


  OMG, it was a brown liquid, does it really matter if it was coke, (spelled in the generic as southerners do), or Dr. Pepper?





​


----------



## Roadrunner (Apr 23, 2015)

Ravi said:


> I have never once seen a hispanic person begging. Lots of white and black people, but never hispanics.


Come to think of it, never seen them pay with anything but cash either.


----------



## Oldglory1 (Apr 23, 2015)

Beachboy said:


> nat4900 said:
> 
> 
> > > I guess youre unfamiliar with that weird word, "native."
> ...



There weren't any native Americans so just whom do we supposedly owe?    "All" of our ancestor migrated here from somewhere else.


----------



## Oldglory1 (Apr 23, 2015)

Ravi said:


> I have never once seen a hispanic person begging. Lots of white and black people, but never hispanics.



I have seen enough Hispanic beggers in my area.   If they are fewer than others it's because so many of them are here illegally and willing to work for less so we have a lot of greedy employers willing to break the law and undercut an American for a job for more profit.


----------



## Oldglory1 (Apr 23, 2015)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Beachboy said:
> 
> 
> > Driving home tonight I was in the left turn lane, and there was a Mexican beggar on the median strip.  The light changed and the car in front of me threw a large cup of coke all over the guy, and took off.  What really surprised me was that the guy throwing the coke had a Mexican radio station bumper sticker on his car.
> ...



And God said to obey the laws of the land and to obey the Ten Commandments of which illegal aliens break all the time.   I'm compassionate.   Give them three hots and a cot and then send them back where they belong.    Where is their compassion for the American people whom they steal jobs, resources and ID's from, Mr. Sanctimonious?


----------



## TheOldSchool (Apr 23, 2015)

Beachboy said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Beachboy said:
> ...


You should go out there and campaign for the GOP.  Your message is definitely something that the GOP should make sure to get out there.  Make sure people know you're a republican when your spreading this message. I wish you luck!


----------



## SUPERMAN1929 (Apr 23, 2015)

I have hope for legal Mexicans to be part of American society because I do believe they are hard workers. Illegals have no place here though.


----------



## Oldglory1 (Apr 23, 2015)

TheOldSchool said:


> Beachboy said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



This is the GOP message, period!  If you are here illegally go back home where you belong.   This message is based on our government's own immigration laws.   So just what's the problem?   Do the Democrats think they are above our laws? What kind of a message is that?


----------



## TheOldSchool (Apr 23, 2015)

Oldglory1 said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Beachboy said:
> ...


Yeah "If you're brown you're either a freeloader or a terrorist."  What a wonderful message to be agreeing with.


----------



## Beachboy (Apr 23, 2015)

Oldglory1 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > I have never once seen a hispanic person begging. Lots of white and black people, but never hispanics.
> ...



Only at USMB could someone blame employers for creating the illegal immigrant problem.  When are we Americans going to force illegal Mexicans and those who support them to take responsibility for fucking up their own lives by over-populating the planet with children they can not afford to feed.

Guess that makes me a racist to insist that people take responsibility for their own predicament.





​


----------



## nat4900 (Apr 23, 2015)

Beachboy said:


> Guess that makes me a racist to insist that people take responsibility for their own predicament.



Well, not sure about the racist label since for many with the anonymity of a forum such as this, manage to state some stupid things.....but, I'd venture to guess that you harbor some fears of Mexicans and compensate for that through aggressiveness ......at least in cyberspace.


----------



## SUPERMAN1929 (Apr 23, 2015)

nat4900 said:


> Beachboy said:
> 
> 
> > Guess that makes me a racist to insist that people take responsibility for their own predicament.
> ...


I think they're dirty. I'm not scared of no damn mehicans. They sure work the fields well though. There dark skin makes them more adapted to mow lawns.


----------



## Beachboy (Apr 23, 2015)

Oldglory1 said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Beachboy said:
> ...



Just FYI, I am a Republican turned Democrat, turned Independent.  The anti-illegal immigration Democrats are keeping their lips sealed.  Isn't it interesting that big labor is saying little about immigration also, but they seem to be leaning toward Hillary and her main point of rebuilding the middle class.  Now, Hillary Clinton has been on both sides of this issue on the record, but she is saying nothing now.  I think Hillary knows she needs Hispanic votes, and that Mexican voters have no where to go accept to her.

Let me give you one clue.  Hillary Clinton comes from a very wealthy North Shore Chicago family.  In 1964 as a teen, she was a "Goldwater Girl."  And like more and more people I am being called a "Purple Democrat" or a "Conservative Democrat."  Only a fool would not realize that we are overdue for dumping the freeloaders back over our southern border.  The American taxpayer has had enough La Cucaracha.

​


----------



## HUGGY (Apr 23, 2015)

Beachboy said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > Beachboy said:
> ...



Well, you certainly have the grey matter of a Beach Ball.  I know plenty of Mexicans and they ALL are the hardest working mofos I have ever seen.  Many hold two or more jobs, buy new cars and provide well for their families.


----------



## nat4900 (Apr 23, 2015)

NO, no way.....our problem is NOT Mexicans or so-called illegal aliens...I'm old enough to remember that every time our country is facing difficulties and is fearful of the future (and for now its terrorism, budget woes, hatred of government, etc.) a vast majority of our citizens turn to the "last ones in" and blame this group (legals or illegals) for perceived problems.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 23, 2015)

TheOldSchool said:


> You should go out there and campaign for the GOP.  ...




That idiot isn't a Republican.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Apr 23, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > You should go out there and campaign for the GOP.  ...
> ...


Then why is it republicans who are supporting him?


----------



## Correll (Apr 24, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



There is no caste system here in the US. 

The only way your statement made any possible connection with reality is if you were referring to the inter Mexican strife reported in the OP.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 24, 2015)

SUPERMAN1929 said:


> nat4900 said:
> 
> 
> > Beachboy said:
> ...


Ok, the super duper secret USMB snap-poll results are in and have been verified: by a 60 point margin, 80-20:

You are a turd-ball.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Correll (Apr 24, 2015)

nat4900 said:


> Beachboy said:
> 
> 
> > Guess that makes me a racist to insist that people take responsibility for their own predicament.
> ...



Standard lib propaganda ploy.

Attack a political position you disagree with, not by explaining why your position would be more to the benefit of your fellow Ameri


nat4900 said:


> Beachboy said:
> 
> 
> > Guess that makes me a racist to insist that people take responsibility for their own predicament.
> ...



Beach boy has been clear about his reasons for being against illegal immigration.

If you want to dismiss his arguments and show that they are groundless and then explain why his real concern is some type of irrational "fear", then you should start making that case.

You don't just get to say it, and expect it to be so.

Your current argument makes about as much sense as someone claiming your support illegal immigration because you have a fetish for brown skin.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 24, 2015)

Correll said:


> nat4900 said:
> 
> 
> > Beachboy said:
> ...


You quite obviously have a major fetish for people of color, cuz you just can't stop talking about them. Hmmmm...

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Oldglory1 (Apr 24, 2015)

nat4900 said:


> NO, no way.....our problem is NOT Mexicans or so-called illegal aliens...I'm old enough to remember that every time our country is facing difficulties and is fearful of the future (and for now its terrorism, budget woes, hatred of government, etc.) a vast majority of our citizens turn to the "last ones in" and blame this group (legals or illegals) for perceived problems.



Illegal aliens have always been a problem regardless of the state of our economy.   It is just that for decades now this problems has been allowed to accelerate and has reached critical mass now.   Their numbers have grown to where they are marching in our streets and making demands now.   It's time to put a stop to this and for various valid reasons.   No one is saying that illegal immigration is the summation of all of our problems but they certainly are a contributing factor.


----------



## Oldglory1 (Apr 24, 2015)

TheOldSchool said:


> Oldglory1 said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



Who said anything about being brown?   You're the only one making this about skin color so you can throw out the race card.   The fact is though that most illegals are Mexican and they tend to have to brown skin but so what?   We want all illegals gone not just the Mexican  ones.   Who the hell has called Mexicans terrorists?  Keep lying it's fun to watch your desperation to defend illegal immigration.


----------



## Oldglory1 (Apr 24, 2015)

HUGGY said:


> Beachboy said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



And that's just fine if the Mexicans you speak of are here legally.


----------



## Oldglory1 (Apr 24, 2015)

TheOldSchool said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



Um, it is the Democrats that want amnesty for them not the GOP.  As for hiring them businesses owners of both parties do it.


----------



## Dante (Apr 24, 2015)

Beachboy said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 24, 2015)

Bitchboy would know why because he made up the story.


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 24, 2015)

Beachboy said:


> nat4900 said:
> 
> 
> > > I guess youre unfamiliar with that weird word, "native."
> ...


 Oh yawn. The casinos destroy more natives than they do white people.

Here on the Oregon Coast, we have casinos operating under the aegis of tribes that effectively don't exist anymore. There are no Siuslaw Indians. There are like 3 Coos....there are a few Siletz..not many. But we do have casinos, and the white people make a mint off them!


----------



## Harry Dresden (Apr 24, 2015)

HUGGY said:


> Beachboy said:
> 
> 
> > Driving home tonight I was in the left turn lane, and there was a Mexican beggar on the median strip.  The light changed and the car in front of me threw a large cup of coke all over the guy, and took off.  What really surprised me was that the guy throwing the coke had a Mexican radio station bumper sticker on his car.
> ...


it was in S.Cal.....there is a great chance the guy was Mexican....IF its a true story....


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 24, 2015)

HUGGY said:


> Some Mexicans resent the poor other Latinos that make them look bad.  Most Mexican Americans work their asses off.  They don't have any respect for able body Latinos not getting a J O B.




Folks from other parts of Latin America work their asses off too. Just like people from _anywhere_ who are hungry.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 24, 2015)

Harry Dresden said:


> it was in S.Cal.....there is a great chance the guy was Mexican....IF its a true story....




Even greater chance that bitchboy had no idea (if the story were true).


----------



## Dante (Apr 24, 2015)

Harry Dresden said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > Beachboy said:
> ...


How would you know the motive of the guy who threw the item?


----------



## Harry Dresden (Apr 24, 2015)

Dante said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...


how does that relate to what i said?...


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 24, 2015)

Correll said:


> I've seen reports that discuss that more and more of the "Mexican" illegals are coming from minority ethnic groups (underclass indians?)  in Mexico, and that Mexican-Americans are not happy to see them.


They call them peonis...


Beachboy said:


> Driving home tonight I was in the left turn lane, and there was a Mexican beggar on the median strip.  The light changed and the car in front of me threw a large cup of coke all over the guy, and took off.  What really surprised me was that the guy throwing the coke had a Mexican radio station bumper sticker on his car.
> 
> I suppose this is a sign that Americans have had it with freeloading illegals.  Well, they brought it on themselves, they know they do not belong here, and I can appreciate the sentiment.  But, it is a bit over the line, even for me.


----------



## Dante (Apr 24, 2015)

Harry Dresden said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



"I suppose this is a sign that Americans have had it with freeloading illegals."  this is what the op said about the coke being thrown and the why of it. We are to assume the street guy was Mexican? Okay. Now, how do we jump to the conclusion that the coke was thrown at the guy because he was Mexican?


----------



## Harry Dresden (Apr 24, 2015)

Dante said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...


well why dont you ask the guy who came to that conclusion?.....because i sure as hell did not say that....


----------



## Correll (Apr 25, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > nat4900 said:
> ...





THat is one possibility.

It is the only one you will consider because it gives you an excuse to play the Race Card and attempt to shut down and discussion of issues.

Which is the goal for you libs because you know that your positions on the issues are indefensible.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 25, 2015)

Correll said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...




"All men are created equal" is indefensible?

Good to know...


----------



## Oldglory1 (Apr 25, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



No, you liberals and ethnocentric's position on illegal immigration is what is indefensible.   Nice spin there, though.


----------



## beagle9 (Apr 25, 2015)

TheOldSchool said:


> Beachboy said:
> 
> 
> > Driving home tonight I was in the left turn lane, and there was a Mexican beggar on the median strip.  The light changed and the car in front of me threw a large cup of coke all over the guy, and took off.  What really surprised me was that the guy throwing the coke had a Mexican radio station bumper sticker on his car.
> ...


I agree, wherefore there is a way to address a situation through legislative means and other means, and then there is this taking matters into ones hands sort of means and/or thing. Now this taking matters into ones hands sort of thing, usually happens when the politicians haven't done their job for Americans and America, and they refuse to do their job. 

I don't agree with this taking matters into ones hand in these ways, because it accomplishes nothing but causes a person to become a scumbag from hell for doing such a thing as that. The lowering of oneself into becoming an ignorant fool whom no one will like in the end, umm is just a complete idiocy, so I say get the politicians to begin to do their job again, or get rid of them by firing them ASAP.


----------



## Beachboy (Apr 25, 2015)

Oldglory1 said:


> Beachboy said:
> 
> 
> > nat4900 said:
> ...



When a country such as Germany created WWII, every citizen of that nation bore some guilt for the atrociousness.  Same is true for what their ancestors did
This is not only a moral precedent, but a legal one.  Just look at the way the Allies held all Germans responsible for WWII.

In today's world we send a drone over the Middle East we are responsible, and eventually our grand children for the result.  Though I believe our behavior could easily be justified to any deity.  There will be an accounting.  When Muslims blew up the World Trade Center they will all pay a price in a spiritual sense, as well as political one.  Any way you look at it "payback-is-a-muther-f*cker." Prepare for the day you meet your maker.





​
Clearly, Muslims are insane, (disagree with my point of view and we will kill you).  They pushed us first.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 25, 2015)

Is bitchboy trying to declare himself a Muslim?


----------



## Beachboy (Apr 25, 2015)

nat4900 said:


> Beachboy said:
> 
> 
> > Guess that makes me a racist to insist that people take responsibility for their own predicament.
> ...



Fear? I would hope so, we have 12,000,000 illegal freeloaders in the United States at a cost of $113,000,000,000, (that is billion) a year.  Skin color is irrelevant, taxpayer dollars is the real question that most Americans are angry about.  Notice how "racism" is always the first line of defense with freeloaders.  That is because they have no reasonable arguments to present.

​


----------



## Oldglory1 (Apr 25, 2015)

Beachboy said:


> nat4900 said:
> 
> 
> > Beachboy said:
> ...


Note how this type just used the word "Mexicans" without attaching the word illegal with it?   I have no fear of Mexicans that are here legally.   It is the illegal kind  that are costing us billions is where the objection lays and rightly so!   Not to mention the loss of jobs and reduced wages that they cause in cahoots with their greedy employers..   Uncontrolled population growth like that is causing over crowded conditions in our schools, jails and hospitals also.  It adds to our crime rates also.    They steal ID's from Americans which is a felony.  We have our own home grown criminals in our country without adding illegal aliens to the mix.   Yep, all these pro-illegals have is the race card to defend the undefensible.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 25, 2015)

When are you going to learn English, oldgloryhole?


----------

